# Martial Arts



## smurfgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,

I didn't want to start a new topic because I found older ones on martial arts, but I have a question.....

I feel as if I am too old to start martial arts because I am 28 and I should have started when I was younger...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 29, 2013)

smurfgirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I didn't want to start a new topic because I found older ones on martial arts, but I have a question.....
> 
> ...



There are people that are dont start until they are in their 50s or 60s, I'd say being 28 is fine. 
They have adult classes....
28 is not old...


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> 28 is not old...



I beg to differ h34r:


----------



## smurfgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> I beg to differ h34r:



I know I'm sorry.
I just have low self-esteem, and anxiety and depression so I feel like that has a lot to do with it, and perhaps working out (martial arts) will help.


----------



## AlphaMedic68 (Apr 30, 2013)

In my opinion, any type of training or exercise that improves your overall health and wellness is beneficial. Is 28 too old to start training with the intent of competing? Maybe, who knows stranger things have happened. Martial Arts, or any other type of fitness training would benefit anyone who was looking to improve their overall wellness in the physical and mental aspects, though...


----------



## 46Young (Apr 30, 2013)

smurfgirl said:


> I know I'm sorry.
> I just have low self-esteem, and anxiety and depression so I feel like that has a lot to do with it, and perhaps working out (martial arts) will help.



I'd strongly recommend Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. You'll feel empowered by learning how to fend off and control opponents while on your back, and it happens to be (in my opinion) the best defense against one-on-one sexual assault. I'm going to expose both my daughters to BJJ to se if they like it.

Age is just a number. 28 is actually quite young. The physical exertion experienced with clinch and ground work is very exhausting, but you'll quickly become conditioned to it (you'll be in great shape).


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 30, 2013)

smurfgirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I didn't want to start a new topic because I found older ones on martial arts, but I have a question.....
> 
> ...



I'm 29 and just started training BJJ 3-4 days a week. It's very, very calming. The hardest part is going to be walking in the door to a new environment.


----------



## smurfgirl (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Imacho (May 1, 2013)

I am a Taekwondo Instructor of 8 yrs and have been practicing for 17 yrs. now. I have several families that practice regularly. Most of the time the kids will start and the parents will say that looks like fun. Next thing you know, they are having more fun than the kids. 

So, its never too late to start.


----------



## Achilles (May 1, 2013)

Imacho said:


> I am a Taekwondo Instructor of 8 yrs and have been practicing for 17 yrs. now. I have several families that practice regularly. Most of the time the kids will start and the parents will say that looks like fun. Next thing you know, they are having more fun than the kids.
> 
> So, its never too late to start.



Hapkido is better


----------



## Imacho (May 1, 2013)

Ill see your Hapkido, and raise you Gun Fu.


----------



## smurfgirl (May 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Hapkido is better



What is that?


----------



## Achilles (May 1, 2013)

smurfgirl said:


> What is that?



It's a Korean martial arts that includes kicking, punching, and other striking, there is also some moves like twisting the wrist, let sweeps, etc... 
Back when I did martial arts, about eight years ago, I hated it my first day, after that I loved going there. And I've been in shape since.


----------



## smurfgirl (May 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> It's a Korean martial arts that includes kicking, punching, and other striking, there is also some moves like twisting the wrist, let sweeps, etc...
> Back when I did martial arts, about eight years ago, I hated it my first day, after that I loved going there. And I've been in shape since.



Cool thanks.

I will check it out!


----------



## FearTheSkill (May 1, 2013)

*My story with martial arts*

Honestly I started learning Tong-Suu-do from my teacher from South Korea. And I learned so many things from that class. I learned to take care of my body, exercise, self-esteem. I say definitely try it! It's fun, it makes you feel better with more control. Good luck!


----------



## smurfgirl (May 2, 2013)

cool thanks a lot guys!


----------



## wannabeHFD (May 16, 2013)

It's never too late. The most important thing is the teacher. It won't help you if they barely know what they're doing. 

I took Krav Maga a few years back and I found most schools branched off the original institution and only one is led by the man who took over after the creator died. I couldn't spell their names if I tried, but the point is always check the credentials of the teachers


----------



## Trailrider (May 16, 2013)

Are you starting a martial art to get fit, or to learn self defence? Either way, it will be beneficial to you regardless of age. 28 isn't that old,go out and have fun and kicking ***!  I wish I could go back to martial arts, (muay thai and boxing) but as a student I don't have the extra money for that expense h34r: good luck!


----------



## smurfgirl (May 16, 2013)

Trailrider said:


> Are you starting a martial art to get fit, or to learn self defence? Either way, it will be beneficial to you regardless of age. 28 isn't that old,go out and have fun and kicking ***!  I wish I could go back to martial arts, (muay thai and boxing) but as a student I don't have the extra money for that expense h34r: good luck!



I have a lot of anxiety and I am scared....


----------



## wannabeHFD (May 16, 2013)

smurfgirl said:


> I have a lot of anxiety and I am scared....


Krav Maga is a good style to help you gain confidence. Its simple and easy to pick up, but devastating. Many recommend it for kids and girls who are afraid of being mugged or raped.


----------



## Imacho (May 17, 2013)

smurfgirl said:


> I have a lot of anxiety and I am scared....




That first step onto the mat is always the hardest. Once you do, the feeling gets better and you'll love it. The instructors know that it is intimidating (they were in the same shoes many years ago). They have many ways to make it less intimidating. after a few minutes, you'll be having alot of fun.

MA training is a journey of a 1000 miles, and it begins with a single step.


----------



## Nameless (May 25, 2013)

I've been doing various forms of martial arts on and off at various ages in my life. Tae Kwon Do and Karate when I was 12 for about 1 and 1/2 years. I attempted judo when I was about 14. I did kendo for some time when I was 17. And now, at age 21, I am looking to do Northern Shaolin kung-fu. 

To answer your question, you're as young as you feel! Don't let age be a factor when it comes to pursuing something new! 

As for the particular types of martial arts, I can say that anything physical can help with anxiety and depression. I always felt much better after doing anything pertaining to martial arts. Most of them are very heavy workouts, so be prepared to be sweating, hot, and exhausted after your first go! Tae Kwon Do and Karate vary per instructor. I once had a Tae Kwon Do instructor who made us run around in circles for 10 minutes each class. That wore us out and made us dizzy moreso than it taught us the martial art. Another note on that, be careful of which instructor you choose! Some are just simply in it for the money!

One more note is make sure you find a type of martial art that's meant for you! Many martial arts are very physical and some are very aggressive. Each type has a specific teaching goal. Here's my experience:

Kendo is a Japanese swordfighting type of martial art. It involves sparring (yes, you can whack your opponent with a bamboo sword when you get to the level) and is quite fun! 

Judo is extremely aggressive, as it involves you attempting to bring down an opponent larger than you by targeting their weak points. Last I remember, I ended up on the floor a few times.

Northern Shaolin is a form of kung fu. It involves a lot of leg movement and is a rather aggressive form of martial art. This is my most recent one that I hope to join after I get enough money to do so!

If you want something more relaxed, I suggest trying Tai Chi. It's supposedly a more flowing, relaxing form of martial art. Or yoga, though that's not technically a martial art 



My apologies for the large amount of text! I love martial arts (if you couldn't tell, lol). I hope you find what works best for you when it comes to a sort of physical activity!


----------



## v3nn3m (Jul 1, 2013)

No I don't think so, In my MMA class lately so many older people 35+ have been joining. and they seem to keep up. For some reason the older people are mostly cops/firemen


----------



## smurfgirl (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

thank you all for the replies. 

I am sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone. like I said I just have low self-esteem and that's why I am really shy and nervous about starting a class. But I will push myself to do it!

Thank you all again


----------



## Glucatron (Dec 20, 2013)

I started training in Krav Maga back when I was 16. I trained for 4-5 years and let me tell you, it is a great martial art that doesn't like to be called that because it's less art and more about modern day combat training. We did everything from punches and kicks to defending against knives and guns as well as plenty ground work (it borrows a lot from BJJ as well as kick boxing, muay thai). It is very physically exhausting because they train you to fight from a disadvantage (exhaustion, multiple attackers). I highly recommend it. And age means nothing (especially as young as you are) unless you let it. I've trained with people in their 50s and they were doing just fine!


----------



## smurfgirl (Dec 20, 2013)

Glucatron said:


> I started training in Krav Maga back when I was 16. I trained for 4-5 years and let me tell you, it is a great martial art that doesn't like to be called that because it's less art and more about modern day combat training. We did everything from punches and kicks to defending against knives and guns as well as plenty ground work (it borrows a lot from BJJ as well as kick boxing, muay thai). It is very physically exhausting because they train you to fight from a disadvantage (exhaustion, multiple attackers). I highly recommend it. And age means nothing (especially as young as you are) unless you let it. I've trained with people in their 50s and they were doing just fine!



Hi,

Thank you everyone for your replies.

Like I said I have a lot of anxiety, and low self-esteem..so that's why I am so nervous about starting out..

Thank you


----------



## Glucatron (Dec 20, 2013)

smurfgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies.
> 
> ...



Well, your welcome! I hope you get involved, martial arts are awesome!


----------



## Mariemt (Dec 20, 2013)

I got my black belt when I was 33


----------



## Fahnrich (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to compete in TKD I know someone who didn't start until his 40's and was one of the best students. He always gave me a run for my money when we were sparring. I just recommend being careful I messed up my knee pretty good competing and I'm going to have to have a partial knee replacement eventually.


----------

